

SOPA: What It Does, Doesn’t Do and Why You Should Care - enmaku
http://enmaku.wordpress.com/2011/11/16/sopa-what-it-does-doesnt-do-and-why-you-should-care/

======
enmaku
Ignoring the personal politics that tend to make things like SOPA a heated
issue, the short answer: it won't even work.

